# Study Permit Holder Spouse (under Work Permit) traveling before main applicant



## Wirazo (Jan 1, 2014)

Dear users,

My wife and I applied for a Study Permit and Work Permit (as a dependant) respectively at the same time, we have 2 kids, they applied for study permit as well. My question is simple, may I travel before her to Canada (7 to 10 days before) in order to find a house and to buy some things my family might need when they arrive?
In 2019 I applied for a study permit, and she was granted with an open work permit, but that opportunity I was the main applicant so I traveled first without issues.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jen16 (8 mo ago)

Wirazo said:


> Dear users,
> 
> My wife and I applied for a Study Permit and Work Permit (as a dependant) respectively at the same time, we have 2 kids, they applied for study permit as well. My question is simple, may I travel before her to Canada (7 to 10 days before) in order to find a house and to buy some things my family might need when they arrive?
> In 2019 I applied for a study permit, and she was granted with an open work permit, but that opportunity I was the main applicant so I traveled first without issues.
> ...


Hey, I am sorry I am not able to answer your query. But may I please know if you can process your study permit and spouse open work permit at same time. Or do we need to apply for work permit only after you start studying in Canada. Thank you!


----------



## Wirazo (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes you can, that's what we actually did, there is no issue in applying together.


----------



## Jen16 (8 mo ago)

Wirazo said:


> Yes you can, that's what we actually did, there is no issue in applying together.


Thats great. Thank you


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wirazo said:


> Dear users,
> 
> My wife and I applied for a Study Permit and Work Permit (as a dependant) respectively at the same time, we have 2 kids, they applied for study permit as well. My question is simple, may I travel before her to Canada (7 to 10 days before) in order to find a house and to buy some things my family might need when they arrive?
> In 2019 I applied for a study permit, and she was granted with an open work permit, but that opportunity I was the main applicant so I traveled first without issues.
> ...


Can you give some timeslines usually how soon they issue the study permit for kids? I am waiting for my son's study permit for quite some time now. Your timeslines might help to estimate


----------



## Wirazo (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi,

We applied together, we received the medical exam passed update on July 13rd, we are waiting for the PPR, we hope to get it this week.


*Details about your application status*
When we get your application, there are a series of steps it may go through before we make a decision. Use the following table to find out the current status of each application step.
*Review of eligibility*

We are reviewing whether you meet the eligibility requirements.
*Review of medical results*

July 13, 2022 You passed the medical exam.
*Review of additional documents*

We do not need additional documents.
*Interview*

You do not need an interview. We will send you a message if this changes.
*Biometrics*

April 7, 2022 Completed.
*Background check*

We are processing your background check. We will send you a message if we need more information.
*Final decision*

Your application is in progress. We will send you a message once the final decision has been made.
Correspondence

SubjectDate sentDate read

�

Medical Report - Section A Client identification and summary (IMM 1017E)June 29, 2022June 29, 2022Biometrics Collection LetterMarch 31, 2022March 31, 2022Submission ConfirmationMarch 31, 2022March 31, 2022Confirmation of Online Application TransmissionMarch 30, 2022March 30, 2022


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wirazo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied together, we received the medical exam passed update on July 13rd, we are waiting for the PPR, we hope to get it this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing bro. My case is different, my lawyer applied and I am not able to check any status. 

My visa came in April and then they said my son's study permit was rejected because I never had an actual work permit (which we get at the airport). I came on 24th June and got the work permit at the airport and they then submitted this work permit as a supporting document to get my son's visa. Since then no update. I hope he will get the visa soon and travel to Canada. 

Quebec is all together a different game


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wirazo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied together, we received the medical exam passed update on July 13rd, we are waiting for the PPR, we hope to get it this week.
> 
> ...


Did you finally get the PPR?


----------

